# Dry Kibble Help!



## lorriepaulus (Mar 3, 2013)

I have an 18 week Golden Doodle that we have had since she was 8 weeks old. The breeder was feeding her food from Tractor Supply and we successfully transitioned her to Iams puppy in about a week. She was on Iams and not really having super bad issues, with the exception of I felt like she was going #2 alot! She had a bout of Giardia back in January and the vet treated her--at that point I also decided to change her food and the last month has been a nightmare! I transitioned her from Iams to Blue Buffalo Life Protect Large Breed Puppy. I transitioned her in a week and then she started having runny soft serve like poop again and waking up 2-3 times during the night to go #2--after having been completely housetrained and crate trained and going 6-7 hours at night. I took her back to the vet (this was a month after the Giardia issue) because I thought she might still have Giardia, but they tested her stool and she was clean. They put her on Science Diet i/d and her poop reformed--I tried to transition her from Science Diet back to BB and the same thing has happened, so I am guessing she can't tolerate BB--it's been a little over a week. Now my dilemma is do I go back to Iams or do I try something else? I am thinking I should have just left well enough alone and left her on the Iams, but I was reading that it's not a great food...any help or thoughts??? I am over sleepless nights due to runny stool (at least she wakes me up to go!) I found this forum and am hoping I can get some great suggestions!! Lorrie


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

lorriepaulus said:


> I have an 18 week Golden Doodle that we have had since she was 8 weeks old. The breeder was feeding her food from Tractor Supply and we successfully transitioned her to Iams puppy in about a week. She was on Iams and not really having super bad issues, with the exception of I felt like she was going #2 alot! She had a bout of Giardia back in January and the vet treated her--at that point I also decided to change her food and the last month has been a nightmare! I transitioned her from Iams to Blue Buffalo Life Protect Large Breed Puppy. I transitioned her in a week and then she started having runny soft serve like poop again and waking up 2-3 times during the night to go #2--after having been completely housetrained and crate trained and going 6-7 hours at night. I took her back to the vet (this was a month after the Giardia issue) because I thought she might still have Giardia, but they tested her stool and she was clean. They put her on Science Diet i/d and her poop reformed--I tried to transition her from Science Diet back to BB and the same thing has happened, so I am guessing she can't tolerate BB--it's been a little over a week. Now my dilemma is do I go back to Iams or do I try something else? I am thinking I should have just left well enough alone and left her on the Iams, but I was reading that it's not a great food...any help or thoughts??? I am over sleepless nights due to runny stool (at least she wakes me up to go!) I found this forum and am hoping I can get some great suggestions!! Lorrie


I would have left her on Iams. Puppies that have digestive issues for an extended period of time aren't getting nutrients they need. Iams, Eukanuba, Pro Plan are all fine. Giardia is not fun, so switching foods during that put even more stress on the pup.

I wouldn't consider BB a better food than Pro Plan or Eukanuba/Iams.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

BB isn't any better than Eukanuba or Iams. An upgrade without that much extra cost would be Precise Small and Medium Breed Puppy


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

What food was the dog on when you got it? Not all food from Tractor Supply is bad. Has the protein source been the same in each food you've tried? Most of the BB formulas have chicken in them in some shape or form. Also, not all dogs can handle a high protein food. My boxer gets runny poo if the protein is 30% or higher. None of my dogs can handle grains of any type - makes them itchy.

I've heard many people say that their dogs do great on Fromm. I feed my dogs Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (grain free from Tractor Supply), but I also rotate with other kibbles. I also like California Natural, which has several LID (limited ingredient diet) kibbles, which may be the way to go to figure out what your dog can/cannot eat. Wellness is another good kibble. I especially like their Simple formulas (LID).


----------



## lorriepaulus (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not sure what the food from Tractor Supply was, they just gave me some in a Ziploc bag. I am switching her to Wellness Core Puppy No grain formula, tonight was the first feeding, 75% old food and 25% new. I have read good things about this food for puppies that are having digestive issues..it's frustrating, I didn't have any issues with my Springer Spaniel who ate Nutro as a puppy and then Pedigree for 11 years. I have read alot about pumpkin helping with a switch. I haven't read good things about Iams -- not sure how much truth is in the dog food advisor page on the web that rates foods, but it was 1 star and the Wellness was 6...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of BB, dogs dont seem to like those life source bits and I've heard it gives them bad gas. I would personally go with fromm gold


----------



## LeafNF33 (Nov 19, 2012)

I once put my puppy on BB (large breed life protection formula...somehow I happened upon a large, cheap bag and could not pass it up lol) and I was not very impressed :/...he not only ate around all of the dark brown bits but was just not excited about breakfast and dinner time in general. It was like forcing him to eat his food  Nothing against Blue Buffalo, but I never bought another bag of their food again, and have him back onto Wellness Core which he has always done wonderfully on. I really hope Wellness turns out well for your little girl as well  Just remember to take the transition nice and slow - a week like you did before is just fine - and you can even try adding in a small amount of pumpkin or white rice in with it during the switch.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best of luck, with your situation. At 9 weeks, our Westie had Giardia and Coccidia. I feel your pain on the frequent poo trips  On top of that, he didn't do well on Innova Puppy kibble. We didn't find out about the Innova causing runny stools, till after treatment and switching to grain-free kibble.


----------



## ownedbyadog (Dec 29, 2012)

My Springer Spaniel pup is now 16 weeks old and is doing amazing on Dr. Tims Kinesis. Growing like a weed, super energetic (agility dog in the making), and looks like the food is digesting completely. Everyone asks what we are feeding her.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It seems like a lot of food changes in a short time. Have you tried adding some pumpkin to his diet?


----------



## lorriepaulus (Mar 3, 2013)

I started adding pumpkin to her food tonight. We are at 3/4C i/d and 1/4 Wellness Core. She weighs 23 lbs, so I am adding 1T pumpkin 2x a day...from what I am reading that is bout right. I am hopeful that this works, Wellness core seems to be a great food--pricey, but no grain. I think the SD i/d is turning her poo yellow, b/c that's the color of the food. I am taking this very slow and plan to make it last at least 7 days for transition with pumpkin...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I hear this a LOT about Blue Buffalo, and I frequent a few dog forums. Some do well, but the majority I always read about runny poo issues, or gas, etc. 

I'd stick with the S/D ID while you get the tummy back in order, and then slowly transition to something else if it were me. Fromm Gold has a great puppy food, not too expensive.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with sticking on the vet formula until her issues get sorted out.

You mentioned you're on a slow switch to Wellness Core. I think Core is actually one of the better kibbles. Right now Emma is on Taste of the Wild, but I really wouldn't recommend it for puppys. Some people have issues with bone growth with it, some don't. I'd rather not take the chance. More 4-5 star brands are Acana, EVO, Fromm, Halo, Merrick, Orijen, and 1 of the best diets you can give your pup is a Prey Model Raw or BARF diet. Your pup may have developed a sensitive digestion from her issues, I would attempt her transitions much more slowly. The pumpkin may help her with her sensitive issues.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Before I switched Lola to raw I fed her a bag of BB Wilderness and she did great on it. Her poops were a little soft for the first few days and she had some gas but once she transitioned she was fine.


----------

